

SCARY: Blippy Publishes User Credit Card Numbers - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/scary-blippy-publishes-user-credit-card-numbers-2010-4

======
bradleyjoyce
if this is an old glitch... they should have told users about it!

